# MTB-Händler in Hamburg



## _Metulsky_ (21. Juni 2020)

Hey Leute

Ich möchte mir demnächst mein erstes Fully (Max.3000€) zulegen und suche einen guten Händler in Hamburg. Ich wohne ca. 60km entfernt und würde ganz gerne 1 Tag losziehen und gezielt einige Händler abklappern. Eine gute Beratung und ein breites Angebot wären für mich wichtig, da ich quasi Neueinsteiger bin. Ich habe mir mal ein paar Läden rausgesucht. Für Empfehlungen, Anregungen oder andere Tipps und Voschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar! 

1. Fahrrad Center Harburg (und/oder Buchholz)
2. Marcks GmbH
3. Bike Store Bergedorf
4. Das Radhaus
5. 1000 Räder
6. Max Lange Zweiradfachgeschäft


Vielen Dank im Vorraus
Gruß Guschen


----------



## Catsoft (21. Juni 2020)

Hamburg ist eher Ödland.... Hast du schon Vorstellungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Metulsky_ (21. Juni 2020)

Ja, habe ich schon gemerkt bei meiner Suche ? Genaue Vorstellungen habe ich noch nicht, dafür habe ich leider zu wenig Erfahrungwerte. Ich denke, das muss man denn beim Probe sitzen/fahren herausfinden. So auf Anhieb springt mir aber Cube (Stereo) oder Scott (Spark) immer wieder ins Auge. Wobei ich bei Scott das Preis/Leistung-Verhältnis schon sehr bescheiden finde. Allerdings gefällt mir die Geometrie bei den Spark's am besten.


----------



## Dodger79 (22. Juni 2020)

Im Bike Store Bergedorf wirst du sehr nett und gut bedient werden, aber nur Giant zur Auswahl haben. Und ob er ein Fully da hat, ist auch fraglich (ist für so einen kleinen Laden einfach eine zu spezifische Kundengruppe, um ein paar Modelle da zu haben). Ich würde da vorher anrufen und fragen, was er da hat. Probefahrt kannst du aber vergessen (aufgrund der Lage ohne Teststrecke, nur Proberollen auf dem Bürgersteig vor dem Laden wäre möglich, Parksituation vor Ort extrem bescheiden. Tauch' da aber bloß nie mit einem "Internetrad" auf, sonst wirst du vom ansonsten sehr netten und hilfsbereiten Besitzer vom Hof gejagt, selbst wenn du am Direktversender Teile im Wert von über 1.000€ montiert haben möchtest, die du vorher gerne bei ihm kaufen würdest.

Bei Fahrrad XXL Marcks werden sie dir alles anpreisen, was sie da haben, alles was sie nicht da haben, wird eh nicht zu dir und deinen Anforderungen passen und dabei wird es vermutlich sogar total egal sein, ob das Rad (sowohl von der Art als auch von der Größe her) passt oder nicht. Lässt der TwinLoc des Spark nur noch 2 Positionen zu statt der gewohnten 3 Positionen liegt das auch nicht an der mangelhaften Aufbauqualität oder einem Defekt, sondern ein Verkäufer, der sich sonst hauptsächlich um Puky und Trinkflaschen kümmert, wird dir versichern, dass das das neue System von Scott ist und der Name Twin die 2 Positionen ja bereits im Namen trägt (und es keinesfalls daher kommt, dass man mit einem Hebel beide Federelemente bedient). Willst du weniger als 2.000€ ausgeben, kann es sogar sein, dass man dir direkt sagt, dass man leider gerade keine Zeit für dich und eine ausführliche Beratung hat, aber zur Kasse schiebt man dir das (für mannigfaltige Probefahrten gebrauchte) Rad natürlich gerne zum UVP nach vorne an die Kasse, aber bitte bar oder EC, Kreditkarte geht nicht.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (22. Juni 2020)

Du hast in Deiner Auflistung mit von Hacht den renommiertesten Radladen Hamburgs glatt vergessen. Die sind zwar sicherlich bemüht ihre Eigenmarke Stevens an den Mann zu bringen, und ne RICHTIGE Probefahrt wird auch da kaum möglich sein, aber ne gute Beratung kann man da schon erwarten.


----------



## Dodger79 (22. Juni 2020)

Ach, ganz vergessen: fahrrad.de hat ja mittlerweile ein Ladengeschäft in HH. Ich habe da 2x wegen unterschiedlicher Räder direkt im Laden angerufen und beide Male hatte ich den Eindruck, dass die Leute dort wissen, wovon sie reden (bzw. sich auch nicht zu schade sind, an einen versierteren Kollegen weiterzureichen/einen Rückruf aufzunehmen, wenn sie selbst eher im RR-Sektor unterwegs sind statt MTB). Vorher anrufen und Bestand abfragen, Kieler Straße ist sonst leicht verkehrstechnisch bereits ein Tagesausflug und wenn da nichts interessantes stehen sollte, kann man sich das Gewürge auch sparen.

Von Cycle Factory habe ich bereits das ein oder andere positive gehört, die geführten Marken sind nicht unbedingt mainstream. Nicht ganz die angepeilte Preisregion aber MTB-technisch scheinbar ganz gut aufgestellt scheint auch MiJo Bikes in Tornesch vor den Toren Hamburgs, der (oder die) sind auch hier im Forum unterwegs. Wie seriös/professionell die sind, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Zwar sind sie auf der Trek-Seite als offizieller Händler gelistet, aber deren website ist seit fast 4 Jahren "in Arbeit" und den SC-Testtag in den HaBes haben sie mit einem Vorlauf von satten 12 Stunden angekündigt, das wirkt ein wenig unbeholfen. Der Specialized Concept Store hatte das letzte Mal, als ich da war, eine interessante Auswahl, allerdings stand alles so eng beieinander und die Preisschilder waren so hoch, dass ich mich nicht getraut habe, auch nur für's probesitzen ein Bike rauszufrickeln.

Von Hacht führt halt ausschließlich Stevens und die haben ihr Engagement im MTB-Bereich doch merklich zurückgefahren.


----------



## platt_ziege (22. Juni 2020)

Dodger79 schrieb:


> ...und den SC-Testtag in den HaBes haben sie mit einem Vorlauf von satten 12 Stunden angekündigt...


wtff? es gab nen sc testtag? in den harburger bergen? wann das denn? wann wieder?
specialized hat ja vorletztes jahr dort ja auch einen oder nen wochenende gehabt...(wo ich natürlich nicht konnte).


----------



## Dodger79 (22. Juni 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> wtff? es gab nen sc testtag? in den harburger bergen? wann das denn? wann wieder?
> specialized hat ja vorletztes jahr dort ja auch einen oder nen wochenende gehabt...(wo ich natürlich nicht konnte).


Am 03.06.20 von 12-18 Uhr, bekanntgegeben gegen Mitternacht...





						Biken in den Harburger Bergen
					

Ich morgen auch ?




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Wirklich schade, dass der Norden immer so stiefmütterlich bedacht wird, denn Threads wie dieser zeigen, dass man hier oben auch bei Händlern quasi nix probesitzen kann...


----------



## platt_ziege (22. Juni 2020)

arrggghhhhh, ich dachte die rede wäre vom letzten jahr oder noch davor. was für eine verkaggte schaisse...

stiefmütterlich ist jetzt aber mal extremst nett und blumig ausgedrückt.
bis heute konnte ich noch nichtmal auf einem 29er probesitzen und als ich gesucht habe, auch nichtmal aufm 27er, was mit meiner grösse zu tun hat. habe vorher überall angerufen, nix, nada.


----------



## Catsoft (22. Juni 2020)

Ich finde die Beschreibungen schon treffend. Alleinig zu Fahrrad.de kann ich nix sagen, aber die könnten sogar eine Interessante Auswahl haben. Müsste man mal anrufen. Bei MiJo hab ich selbst einige Bikes gekauft, ist total nett und mach gute Preise. Dafür bin ich gerne vom äußersten Osten in den äußersten Westen gefahren. Auswahl vor Ort müsste man prüfen und es ist regelmäßig nur L da.

Robert


----------



## fantastic (25. Juni 2020)

Dodger79 schrieb:


> Von Hacht führt halt ausschließlich Stevens und die haben ihr Engagement im MTB-Bereich doch merklich zurückgefahren.


Durch ein Schulpraktikum bei Von Hacht bin ich damals zum Mountainbiken gekommen. ?
Stevens lastig ja, früher hatten die aber noch Klein und GT im Laden stehen. 
Damals waren die zu empfehlen. Allerdings ist das nun fast 25 Jahre her. Wie es jetzt bei denen ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonisator (25. Juni 2020)

Kann den Laden "Bike Steel & Borrow" in Ammersbek empfehlen. Vertragshändler von Cannondale, Trek und GT. Der ist zwars etwas kleiner, hat aber auch Fullys vor Ort und direkte Anbindung an die Hersteller. Die großen Händler kann man in Hamburg knicken - die stellen sich (aufgrund der geringen Nachfrage) keine Fullys in den Laden.


----------



## Maarrccoo (25. Juni 2020)

howdy du hast geschrieben das du 60km von HH herkommst. Südlich unter HH in Schneverdingen ist dein Cube Händler          https://www.von-fintel.de/   vielleicht findest du da ja was du suchst. Servis und Beratung ist TOP . ich selbst habe dort mein Stereo HPA 120 Race gekauft


----------



## platt_ziege (26. Juni 2020)

Dodger79 schrieb:


> Im Bike Store Bergedorf wirst du sehr nett und gut bedient werden, aber nur Giant zur Auswahl haben.
> 
> Tauch' da aber bloß nie mit einem "Internetrad" auf, sonst wirst du vom ansonsten sehr netten und hilfsbereiten Besitzer vom Hof gejagt...


wenn ich mal ner dazu passenden frage reingrätschen darf:
kennt wer einen giant händler in/um hamburg, der einem bzgl einer reaklamation behilflich sein würde, so ganz ohne weitere interessen, also sowas old school mässiges was es in diesem land ja eigentlich schon sehr lange nicht mehr gibt und seinerzeit kundenservice hiess?


----------



## T_N_T (28. Juli 2020)

Also, was für ein Rad/MTB wird denn hier, wofür gesucht?


----------



## JanV (29. Juli 2020)

Guschen schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> Ich möchte mir demnächst mein erstes Fully (Max.3000€) zulegen und suche einen guten Händler in Hamburg. Ich wohne ca. 60km entfernt und würde ganz gerne 1 Tag losziehen und gezielt einige Händler abklappern. Eine gute Beratung und ein breites Angebot wären für mich wichtig, da ich quasi Neueinsteiger bin. Ich habe mir mal ein paar Läden rausgesucht. Für Empfehlungen, Anregungen oder andere Tipps und Voschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar!
> 
> ...


 
Mit nr1 habe ich auch eher weniger schoene erfahrungen gemacht. Die drehen dir alles an was da ist, bevorzugt die etwas teurere hausmarke TrengaDE. Das gilt ebenso fuer Hauschild in Neu Wulmstorf, da gibt es im vergleich mit nr1 sogar noch gratis ne Menge unfreundlichkeit und Serviceverweigerung dazu.

Getoppt wird es dann noch von RBK aber die verkaufen eh kein MTB's, also brauchst du da nicht hin. Brinkmann gegenueber vom phoenixcenter hatte frueher focus aber die haben der fahrradverkauf aufgegeben. 

Im sueden sieht es also leider mau aus :-/ sorry aber nach 15 jahre hier im sueden habe ich mich vorgenommen, nur noch noerdlich der elbe zu shoppen. 

In/um altona gibt es verschiedene groessere laeden da gibt es bestimmt was.

Wenn du von weiter weg kommst und bei dem budget sollten die laeden einem am telefon auch etwas informieren und sagen koennen, was sie gerade da haben. 

Aber heutzutage musst du leider in jede laden damit rechnen, etwas angeschmiert zu kriegen. Informiere dich also auch selbst damit du es durchschaust und dementsprechend handeln kannst.

Gruesse, jan


----------



## platt_ziege (29. Juli 2020)

JanV schrieb:


> Das gilt ebenso fuer Hauschild in Neu Wulmstorf, da gibt es im vergleich mit nr1 sogar noch gratis ne Menge unfreundlichkeit und Serviceverweigerung dazu.


hallo jan!

ich hoffe du machst dir die mühe und hinterlässt zumindest bei google ne bewertung, damit die ganzen schaisser mal wieder was merken.
bei trusted negativ zu bewerten macht keinen sinn, da wirste dann in zeitvergeudungsmechanismen gezwungen, wenn der zu bewertende auf die bewertung reagiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanV (29. Juli 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> hallo jan!
> 
> ich hoffe du machst dir die mühe und hinterlässt zumindest bei google ne bewertung, damit die ganzen schaisser mal wieder was merken.
> bei trusted negativ zu bewerten macht keinen sinn, da wirste dann in zeitvergeudungsmechanismen gezwungen, wenn der zu bewertende auf die bewertung reagiert.





platt_ziege schrieb:


> Hi, ja habe ich auch schon, und zwar ausfuehrlich
> 
> Gruesse, jan


----------



## dorfteich (3. August 2020)

Was mit Bergamont? Mein Fully ist von denen.


----------



## Mindflayer (5. August 2020)

Ein kleines bisschen nördlich von Hamburg liegt Barmstedt. Dort ansässig sind die Jungs von Transalp (Transalp24.de).  Die bauen dir dein Rad nach deinen Wünschen zusammen. Ich habe dort 2013 mein Crossbike gekauft und bin bis heute sehr zufrieden damit (auch wenn ein paar Räder seit dem hinzugekommen sind.) Es ist kein Laden im klassischen Sinne sondern ein Betrieb der die Räder baut (abgesehen vom Rahmen). Testräder sind aber vor Ort, einfach mal dort anfragen/anrufen falls es für dich intressant sein sollte.


----------

